# Capitol Limited Dining



## Tracy (Mar 7, 2016)

On our second leg, we will board the Capitol Limited in Chicago to Washington DC about 6:40 pm. At this hour, will there be dining service or should we plan on eating before we board? We have a roomette so we were planning on dining on the car unless there won't be service.

v/r,


----------



## rrdude (Mar 7, 2016)

IIRC, dinner is served out of Chicago. They may even take your reservations in the Amtrak Met Lounge, at least they used to.....


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 7, 2016)

The CL serves dinner upon departure from CHI. Upon checking in at the ML, you will be asked what time do you want a dinner reservation. (Note that shortly after departure, the train enters the Eastern time zone, but the reservations are taken on the Central time zone, and thus your 8 pm reservation is called @ 9 pm local time.)


----------

